# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Прощать снова и снова?

## Deva Vishvambhara das

Джая Шри Шри Гуру и Гауранга!

Дорогой Хари Шаури прабху!
Примите мои поклоны и почтение.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Я читал одну историю про Шрилу Прабхупаду, но ничего не знаю об ее источнике и происхождении. 
Может быть вы знаете ее?

В одном храме был бухгалтер, который однажды исчез из храма, забрав все деньги из сейфа. Через 
некоторое время он появился, попросил прощения у Шрилы Прабхупады и опять стал бухгалтером. 
Спустя время он снова украл все деньги и пропал. Потом он появился и попросил прощения. И снова он 
стал бухгалтером. Я точно не знаю, но может быть эта история повторилась точно также еще раз. И тогда 
какие-то ученики Шрилы Прабхупады пришли к нему и спросили, как им относиться к такой ситуации - 
это человек раз за разом ворует, а мы его назначаем бухгалтером как ни в чем не бывало. И тогда Шрила 
Прабхупада сказал: "Мы будем прощать снова и снова, снова и снова, и так без конца..."
Было ли так на самом деле?

Эта история удивительна для меня, потому что в ней Шрила Прабхупада был готов прощать бесконечно. В 
то же время мы знаем историю другого вора, который на третий раз все же был сдан лично самим Шрилой 
Прабхупадой в полицию.

Спасибо вам заранее за ответ.

Ваш слуга
Дева Вишвамбхара дас

----------

